# Residencia Certificates



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Have you managed to get yours, since they became law earlier in the year?


----------



## Liz (Oct 24, 2007)

*Residencia*

Yes, no problems at all.


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Liz said:


> Yes, no problems at all.




We have friends getting theirs next week can you tell me, do you have to take passport size photo's for this certificate, they have been told different requirements for this. Would be great if you could help, thanks.


----------



## Liz (Oct 24, 2007)

No photos now need!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> We have friends getting theirs next week can you tell me, do you have to take passport size photo's for this certificate, they have been told different requirements for this. Would be great if you could help, thanks.


No .... no photos needed.
You need to complete form EX 16
Take it with your NIE cert & passport to the local police.
Then they will issue you with a payment slip (its about €6.20) which you take to the bank to pay. The return to the station, and the cert is issued immediately.

Prepare for long queues, depending on where you are


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you both for your help, off with my friends next week to get this sorted, fingers crossed it all goes well.


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> No .... no photos needed.
> You need to complete form EX 16
> Take it with your NIE cert & passport to the local police.
> Then they will issue you with a payment slip (its about €6.20) which you take to the bank to pay. The return to the station, and the cert is issued immediately.
> ...




Thought I would let you know we went to day with our freinds to get "Certificado de Registro de Ciudadano de la Union", it was as simple as abc, it took us less then 20 mins from start to finish that was also including going to the bank next door and paying the E6.20. Not one single person waiting arrivied at 1020, sitting having coffee by 1040, didn't know what to do with the rest of the day


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> Thought I would let you know we went to day with our freinds to get "Certificado de Registro de Ciudadano de la Union", it was as simple as abc, it took us less then 20 mins from start to finish that was also including going to the bank next door and paying the E6.20. Not one single person waiting arrivied at 1020, sitting having coffee by 1040, didn't know what to do with the rest of the day



Glad to hear it
Where was this you applied?


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Glad to hear it
> Where was this you applied?




Cadiz, and now you should know who I am, or have you left the light on whilst no one is at home


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> Cadiz, and now you should know who I am, or have you left the light on whilst no one is at home


Heh heh ... and how do you know who _I_ am


----------



## jakaka (Oct 21, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Heh heh ... and how do you know who _I_ am




Ha, now that's for me to know and for you to find out......mr. sunshineproprty man


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jakaka said:


> Ha, now that's for me to know and for you to find out......mr. sunshineproprty man


Durrrrrrr!


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I have an appointment with the Police in Malaga (because I am a US citizen, married to a British citizen) this month. Has any other US citizen applied and how long did it take.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Burriana Babs said:


> I have an appointment with the Police in Malaga (because I am a US citizen, married to a British citizen) this month. Has any other US citizen applied and how long did it take.



Just a little up date on the above. I finally received a letter from Malaga approving my residency and instructions to take it to Torre del Mar along with photos, bank payment of 6.80 Euros, and passport. This done (after getting there very early) and they issued me with a receipt slip after taking my fingerprints and advised me to come back in 6 weeks to pick up my residency card.

My understanding is that as a USA citizen married to an EU Member that this is pretty simple, and as a family member of a EU citizen that I will be issued with a residency card for 5 years, EU members only receive a cretificate.

Will let you know if the card is ready in the 6 weeks time.


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

*What Spain residence permit?*



Stravinsky said:


> Have you managed to get yours, since they became law earlier in the year?


Europeans who settled in Spain in previous years had a chance to get the tajeta de residencia which is a Spanish ID card. People had to have or a pension, employment or had to be self employed. Other regular minimum income also entitled them to get the card. 
Now, Europeans do not need any of this any more but, they are required to apply for the so called green document. This is only a piece of paper with a green design, data, relevant stamps and signatures. However, the application of a NIE number comes beforehand. 

There are different rules of Spain residence or domicile for non Europeans.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

This thread is three years old, it was different back then!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gabriele said:


> Europeans who settled in Spain in previous years had a chance to get the tajeta de residencia which is a Spanish ID card. People had to have or a pension, employment or had to be self employed. Other regular minimum income also entitled them to get the card.
> Now, Europeans do not need any of this any more but, they are required to apply for the so called green document. This is only a piece of paper with a green design, data, relevant stamps and signatures. However, the application of a NIE number comes beforehand.
> 
> There are different rules of Spain residence or domicile for non Europeans.


Please ...... dont ressurect posts this old, it gets confusing for new members


----------

